# Dodgy Emails from ********.co.uk



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Theres a virus going round which is sending people an email telling them their account has been suspended for security reasons from the ********.co.uk mail server. This is a hoax, and you should bin these emails.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jae, does it also include a virus ridden attachment that people should NOT open?


----------

